# Clutch replacement in a 89 4x4



## Nissan Killer (Feb 16, 2007)

How much of a pain in the butt is it to replace the clutch in one of these trucks? I've never done it on the nissans before but have on vehicles. Can anyone give a detailed description of problems that need to be overcome... thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

its alot easier if you have a lift.


----------



## Nissan Killer (Feb 16, 2007)

I well i knew that but i need to know some technical things about it.... whether the clutch cable is difficult to remove from the side of the front of the tranny.... things like that... can anyone point me in some direction there?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

its actually a hydraulic clutch, simple to remove and set off to the side. floor jack saves your back if you dont have access to a lift. if you have done a clutch on another truck its pretty straight forward. if you have a clutch alignment tool it makes it easier too.


----------



## Nissan Killer (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info... i've not done one it a nissan yet but i have done one in a ranger which has about the same amount of room under the truck.... I didn't know that they were hydrolic so that makes things a little easier on me because my ranger is hydrolic and its pretty easy to do.... thanks for the info...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The "4x4 and Off-Road" section is NOT the place to post questions about clutch replacement...moving to HB Truck section...


----------

